# Some more pics.



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

http://thelowell.org/darius/bimmerfest/Sites.html


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Excellent photgraphy...

I had missed all of the action back there...










Like this:


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

wow i remember the cop. He was harrassing the guy in the mini. Hey you remember me, we drove around after the road rally looking for gas. Another guy that followed us, his car died and we got stuck in front of a church where they were taking pictures.

ANYWAYS IT WAS COOL TO MEET YOU GUYS. i like the pics of my car lol. EVEN thou i was speeding half the time lol. and let me know how the night was in SB and the drive back home.


----------

